# Catering Insurance



## acohiba13 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi,
I am new to Chef Talk. I am trying to start up my own catering business and have found a kitchen that I can rent out. The owner of the kitchen requires that I have catering insurance. He states that he just requires liability. I have never heard of catering insurance and have tried searching everywhere for this type of insurance. I am in the state of Texas. Does anyone know where I could obtain this type of insurance, and if so any ideas on rates. Thanks in advance!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

13,
I see your in Dallas, give Republic, over on Turtle Creek a call.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

General business liability insurance is what you need. I bought my policy through the Hartford at:
Armfield, Harrison & Thomas, Inc. 
20 S. King Street
Leesburg, VA 20175
703-737-2249 Direct

I have coverage for $1m/incident and $2m aggregate and pay roughly $1200/year. Of course, what I do is very different than catering which entails significantly larger risk.

Get quotes from several different insurers and be very detailed in your application. The quotes I got for the same coverage varied greatly.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I have roughly the same coverage and pay under $500/yr, plus my insurance covers my retail shop. Check with your company that handles your homeowners/car insurance.


----------

